# Browning A-5 extractor replacement



## GADave (Mar 8, 2010)

I've got a Browning Auto-5 light 20ga.  Japanese with invector + chokes.  For whatever reason, I can hit high 20's every time on the 5-stand range with this little gun and even thow in a few 25's over the course of a couple days.

Problem is, the left side extractor breaks about every 2000 rounds or so.  I've paid a smith to change the extractor, but, if it happens in the middle of a shoot outing, I've got to go to a backup 1100 and I can't hit for nothing with that gun. 

I'd like to learn to change the extractor myself and carry a backup.  Can y'all give any pertinent tips or recomend a good book specific to gunsmithing on an Auto-5.  I know breaking them down isn't fun, have done it once and vowed to never do it again, but that was a "lets see, I can figure this out on my own" moment.  With advance tips & instructions I'd probably be able to tolerate it.

Thanks!


----------



## Patchpusher (Mar 9, 2010)

The Encyclopedia of Modern Firearms- Brownells item number 108-002-001 Shows detail breakdowns and troubleshooting for Auto 5's. It has a abundace of information on a broad range of firearms. It is a must have for any gunnut.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Mar 9, 2010)

The gun should not be breaking the extractors like that.  Did you tell the gunsmith that it was a continual problem?  It sounds like a barrel fitting problem.


----------



## GADave (Mar 10, 2010)

Gunplumber Mike said:


> The gun should not be breaking the extractors like that.  Did you tell the gunsmith that it was a continual problem?  It sounds like a barrel fitting problem.



Hey Mike -

It wasn't a "continual" problem until last weekend when it broke again.  First time it broke was about 9 months ago, took it to the smith and he basically said "it happens".  At this point I'd shot about 2000-2500 rounds through it.

This gun runs like a fine watch on even the lightest of target loads.  I've got the friction rings properly set for light loads, etc.  Was chugging along perfectly for another 2000-2500 rounds and this latest breakage brought me to a screecing halt last weekend.  Sure enough, claw broken off the left side extractor again, it's pretty easy to see.

At first I was lightly oiling the mag tube because I was shooting such light loads (Winchester universal targets @ 1200fps).  After the first time it broke, I started shooting with the mag tube dry - it still fed but obviously broke again.

It's never seemed like the barrel is slamming back hard against the receiver the way A-5's will do if you've got heavy loads with the rings set for light, or if your recoil spring is worn out.  Maybe next time I should set the friction rings for heavy loads and see if it still cycles with the light loads.  Wouldn't that tell me if my recoil spring is shot?  This is not an ancient gun, Japanese with Inv. + so probably late '90s, I didn't think I'd have to replace the spring yet.  All signs tell me this gun wasn't shot much at all before I got it.

I've got a Light 12 and a Sweet 16 of the same era with the Inv +.  I've put as much through the 12, but haven't shot the 16 as much.  Both of those run perfectly too with no breakage.  The 12 just gets heavy after a couple days of serious shooting and hits me a little harder.  The 16 is to expensive to shoot since bargain 16 target loads are non-existent.  The 20 I can shoot for days without getting sore and, surprisingly, I break 'em just as good, if not better.

How would I identify a barrel fitting problem?  It "seems" to fit properly.

Thanks!  Dave


----------



## garndawg (Mar 10, 2010)

Hmm, my first thought, GADave, was that the tube was oiled too much.  But after your latest post, I'm not thinking that anymore...

I agree with your idea of setting the rings for highbrass and seeing if it'll cycle target loads.  If it does, you might consider the recoil spring.

As far as the barrel fitting, check the back of the barrel about where the troublesome extractor claw would be.  If it's hitting, there'll be some peening right in that area.

Good luck.  Great guns.  Auto5's have been in my family for three generations!


----------



## GADave (Mar 10, 2010)

garndawg said:


> Hmm, my first thought, GADave, was that the tube was oiled too much.  But after your latest post, I'm not thinking that anymore...
> 
> I agree with your idea of setting the rings for highbrass and seeing if it'll cycle target loads.  If it does, you might consider the recoil spring.
> 
> ...



Hey Garndawg - I pulled the barrel and inspected the breech end for any unusual looking wear or peening.  Nadda.  Looks good.  Maybe I should take it to a good smith and have them check it out for me.

How right you are about the Auto-5's being great guns.  I wish they still made them, as these later models with the inv + barrels are getting hard to find and consequently, folks are wanting more & more $$$ for them.  Seems like a Jap Inv + gun is more expensive than a Belgium now days, I guess because there were so few of them made in comparison.

If I could find a modern gun that I can shoot as well, I'd gladly retire the Brownings.  I've tried a Benelli cordoba, a Beretta 391, Rem 1100, Ruger Red Label, Browning Citori, and a Rem 105cti.  The doubles just beat me up, especially the Ruger, 1 round and my cheek hurts so bad I can't shoot.  The 105cti is light, comfortable to shoot a lot, and deadly on pheasants in SD.  If I could afford to shoot hotter loads at clay birds, I think I could do well with this one.  But it won't cycle light loads, period.  No matter what Rem says.  The other autos are fine guns I just can't hit with 'em!  And I gave my 1100 20ga a good honest try this past weekend, probably shot it 500 rounds after the A5 broke.  It ran great, but best I did with it was a 20 of 25, probably averaged 17, compared to 23 avg with my A5!  No bueno.


----------



## garndawg (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey, you're shooting way better than me, even with your 1100!

Still, I hear ya' on the Brownings.  I can understand why they discontinued them, as recoil-operation is more painful than gas.  Plus, they required so much hand detail during construction compared to the new machine-stamped stuff these days.

Mine is a early 50's Light 12 that my dad bought for me the day I was born.  It's ugly (duckhunted with for about a decade), but cycles EVERY. SINGLE. TIME.  Dad put at least 10 cases of highbrass #4 through it before I got it, and it's never jammed in all that time.

I've got a Marlin Model 90 O/U I'm going to try soon, but I'll never get rid of my A5.  And someday (not soon!), I'll inherit a couple more.


----------



## GADave (Mar 10, 2010)

garndawg said:


> Hey, you're shooting way better than me, even with your 1100!



Only after lots of thousands of rounds.  Prior to discovering the joy of 5-stand and sporting clays I was the world's worst wing shot.  Just ask my huntin' buddies, they always wanted to walk beside me through the CRP in SD 'cause they knew I'd kick up roosters and quickly miss 'em allowing them to fill their bags.  The constant abuse and comments about "shootin' blanks" motivated me to figure this out.

That was about 4 years ago.  I practiced and learned all summer and when we went on our annual trip to SD 3 years ago jaws dropped when I'd down a rooster before anyone else even shouldered their guns.  I revelled in it, but it was short lived.  Last couple years they've lobbied to make me plug my gun (not required in SD) and actually pillaged my vest and rationed my ammo.


----------



## cotton top (Mar 10, 2010)

Ga Dave, I have a A-5 20-Ga. I have shot it for 23 yrs. and have had to replace the same thing you did. I change my rings for shooting high power loads for light and high brass. My gun hasn't broke since.
Now I don't shoot as many rounds as you do but, you might try this and see.
Hope this is of some help. Mine has Invector only not Inv.+


----------



## GADave (Mar 13, 2010)

Got a punch set, a screwdriver set, and a new extractor from Midway and set about taming this beast.  It was surprisingly easy and I should be able to carry an extra $4.99 extractor with me and change it in about 15 minutes now should the need arise.

I broke 2 of the bits in my new specialty "Made in the USA" gunsmithing screwdriver set.  Seems these bits are made out of some sort of glass .  

Cottontop - I'm going to try shooting with it set for hi-brass loads and see if it still feeds. 

On a side note - I've got an even greater appreciation for John Browning's genius.  As I began to understand how the beautifully machined and ingeniusouly designed parts work together in this well-oiled machine, I kept thinking how in the world did anyone just "come up" with this when auto-loading shotguns didn't even exist.  Gives a whole new meaning to the old saying... "Hey - I've got an idea!"


----------

